# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تاريخ‌ برگزاري، نحوه‌ پرينت كارت‌ و محل رفع نقص كارت کنکور 96

## Behnam10

*اطلاعيه ‌سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ كشور درباره تاريخ‌ برگزاري، نحوه‌ پرينت كارت‌ و محل رفع نقص كارت شركت در آزمون سراسري‌ سال 1396*

ضمن قبولي طاعات و عبادات شما داوطلبان عزيز در ماه مبارك رمضان و تبريك عيد سعيد فطر، بدينوسيله به اطلاع كليه خواهران‌ و برادراني كه‌ در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال 1396 ثبت‌‌نام‌ نموده‌­اند مي‌رساند آزمون عمومي و اختصاصي داوطلبان گروه­هاي آزمايشي *علوم رياضي و فني و علوم انساني در صبح پنج­شنبه مورخ 96/4/15، داوطلبان گروه آزمايشي هنر در بعدازظهر پنج­شنبه مورخ 96/4/15، داوطلبان گروه آزمايشي علوم تجربي در صبح جمعه مورخ 96/4/16 و داوطلبان گروه آزمايشي زبانهاي خارجي در بعدازظهر جمعه مورخ 96/4/16* در 372 شهرستان و بخش مختلف كشور (به شرح جدول شماره 1) برگزار خواهد شد. كارتهاي‌ شركت در آزمون براي‌ كليه‌ داوطلبان‌ آزمون‌ سراسري سال 1396 براساس‌ مندرجات‌ بند «الف‌» اين‌ اطلاعيه‌ بر روي پايگاه اطلاع­رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور قرار مي‌گيرد و داوطلبان پس از پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون، در صورت وجود نقص احتمالي مي‌بايستي "مطابق بند «ب» اين اطلاعيه" به حوزه­هاي رفع نقص كارت مندرج در جدول شماره 2 مراجعه نمايند.

*الف- نحوه‌ و زمان پرينت برگ راهنما و كارت شركت در آزمون*
 كارتهاي‌ شركت در‌ آزمون‌ كليه‌ داوطلبان‌ گروههاي‌ آزمايشي‌ علوم‌ رياضي‌ و فني‌، علوم‌ تجربي‌، علوم انساني‌، هنر و زبانهاي خارجي‌ به همراه برگ راهنماي شركت در آزمون* از روز يكشنبه مورخ 1396/4/11 لغايت روز چهارشنبه مورخ 96/4/14 براي مشاهده و پرينت* بر روي پايگاه اطلاع­رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور به نشاني سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور  قرار خواهد گرفت. لذا كليه‌ داوطلبان‌ متقاضي شركت‌ در آزمون‌، براي پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون بايد در تاريخ تعيين شده به شرح فوق به پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني مذكور مراجعه نموده و *با وارد نمودن شماره سريال كارت اعتباري ثبت نام (12 رقمي) و شماره شناسنامه و يا شماره پرونده و كدپيگيري ثبت‌نام (16 رقمي) و نام و نام­ خانوادگي، كدملي و سريال شماره شناسنامه* *يك نسخه پرينت از برگ راهنما و كارت شركت در آزمون تهيه نمايند*. بديهي است *داوطلباني كه در 2 يا 3 گروه آزمايشي متقاضي شده‌اند* بايد علاوه بر پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون گروه آزمايشي اصلي، برحسب مورد نسبت به پرينت كارت گروه آزمايشي دوم و يا گروههاي آزمايشي دوم و سوم (گروه­هاي آزمايشي هنر و زبانهاي خارجي) خود اقدام نمايند. داوطلبان براي پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون بايد منحصراً به روش فوق اقدام و براساس تاريخ و آدرس تعيين شده بر روي كارت شركت در آزمون، به حوزه امتحاني مربوط مراجعه نمايند. بديهي است براي شركت در جلسه آزمون همراه داشتن پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون و هم چنين اصل كارت ملي و يا اصل شناسنامه عكس­دار و ارائه آن الزامي است. لذا كليه داوطلبان بايد براي پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون اقدام نمايند.
*تذكر مهم:* *چنانچه داوطلبي به دليل در اختيار نداشتن اطلاعات مربوط به شماره پرونده و يا كد پيگيري مورد نياز، موفق به پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون خود نمي شود،* لازم است با مراجعه به سايت سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور و ورود به سيستم پاسخگويي و انتخاب نام آزمون و تعيين موضوع پيگيري نسبت به دريافت اطلاعات مربوط به شماره پرونده، و يا كد پيگيري ثبت ­نام اقدام نمايند و *به هيچ وجه به باجه رفع نقص مراجعه ننمايند*. لازم به ذكر است اين امكان براي داوطلباني فراهم مي­باشد كه در سيستم پاسخگويي داراي عضويت باشند. لذا ضرورت دارد داوطلباني كه اطلاعات فوق را مفقود نموده اند با عضويت در اين سيستم نسبت به بازيابي اين اطلاعات اقدام نمايند.

*ب- محل‌ رفع نقص كارت شركت در آزمون*
 محل رفع نقص كارت شركت در ‌آزمون كليه داوطلبان گروه­هاي آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني‌، علوم انساني‌، علوم‌ تجربي‌، هنر و زبانهاي ‌خارجي‌ بر مبناي‌ شهرستان‌ محل‌ اقامت فعلي‌ آنان‌ كه‌* در بند 44 تقاضانامه‌ ثبت‌ نام‌، مشخص‌كرده‌اند* *به‌ شرح‌ جدول شماره‌ 1 و آدرس محل رفع نقص به شرح جدول شماره 2 ا*ين اطلاعيه مي‌باشد.

*ج- درصورت مشاهده مغايرت در مندرجات كارت شركت در آزمون، داوطلبان لازم است به شرح زير اقدام نمايند.*
*1-**داوطلباني كه مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي ديپلم و يا پيش دانشگاهي مي‌باشند* و نسبت به مندرجات كارت شركت در آزمون در *بندهاي 1 ،3 ،4، 7 ،12، 15، 16، 21، 22، 23 و 24* شامل نام خانوادگي و نام، سال تولد، شماره شناسنامه، سال اخذ و نوع ديپلم، شماره ملي، كد دانش آموزي و منطقه اخذ ديپلم، سال و بخش محل اخذ مدرك پيش دانشگاهي، عنوان مدرك پيش دانشگاهي، منطقه يا ناحيه اخذ مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي، كد دانش آموزي مقطع پيش‌دانشگاهي مغايرتي مشاهده نمودند لازم است براي اصلاح مورد يا موارد مذكور* حداكثر تا تاريخ 96/4/18* *به** منطقه آموزش و پرورش محل اخذ مدرك تحصيلي خود مراجعه و از آن طريق نسبت به اصلاح موارد اقدام نمايند.* ضمناً داوطلباني كه مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي نمي‌باشند چنانچه مغايرتي در اطلاعات مندرج در بندهاي فوق مشاهده نمودند مي توانند نسبت به ويرايش آنها اقدام نمايند.

*2-*داوطلباني كه نسبت به مندرجات كارت شركت در آزمون در *بندهاي 13، 14، 17، 18، 19، 20 و 26* شامل سري و سريال شناسنامه، محل تولد، سهميه، معدل كتبي نهايي ديپلم، محل اخذ مدرك ماقبل ديپلم، محل اخذ مدرك ديپلم و وضعيت تحصيلي و اشتغال مغايرتي مشاهده نمودند لازم است براي اصلاح مورد يا موارد مذكور *حداكثر تا تاريخ 96/04/16* منحصراً به سايت اينترنتي سازمان سنجش (قسمت ويرايش اطلاعات) مراجعه و با توجه به توضيحات مندرج در سايت نسبت به اصلاح موارد اقدام نمايند.
*تبصره 1- داوطلبان نظام جديد كه سال اخذ مدرك ديپلم آنان سال 1384 به بعد مي­باشد و مدرك پيش دانشگاهي خود را در يكي از سالهاي 91 الي 95 اخذ نموده‌اند و مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي هستند.* چنانچه خواستار ويرايش اطلاعات مندرج در *بندهاي 1 ،3 ،4، 7 ،12، 15، 16، 21، 22، 23 و 24* كارت شركت در آزمون خود مي باشند با توجه به اينكه در زمان ثبت‌نام اوليه نسبت به تأييد بندهاي فوق اقدام و كد سوابق تحصيلي دريافت نموده­ اند در اين مرحله هيچ گونه ويرايشي درخصوص اطلاعات فوق انجام نخواهد شد، لازم است براي اصلاح مورد يا موارد مذكور *حداكثر تا تاريخ 96/4/18* *به منطقه آموزش و پرورش محل اخذ مدرك تحصيلي خود مراجعه و از آن طريق نسبت به اصلاح موارد اقدام نمايند.*
*تبصره 2-* *در صورت مشاهده هرگونه مشكل درخصوص نمرات آموزش وپرورش، اطلاعات سوابق تحصيلي، عدم ارسال آنها** به سازمان سنجش، مشمول يا غير مشمول بودن لازم است حداكثر تا تاريخ 96/4/18 به منطقه آموزش و پرورش محل اخذ ديپلم خود مراجعه نماييد.*
 - داوطلبان درصورتي كه مغايرتي در اطلاعات مندرج در *بندهاي 2، 6، 8، 9 و 10* (جنس، دين، زبان خارجي امتحاني، معلوليت و بهيار) كارت شركت در آزمون مشاهده نمودند ضروري است *از روز سه‌شنبه 96/4/13 لغايت روز چهارشنبه 96/4/14* از ساعت 8:30 الي 12:00 و 14:00 الي 18:00 با به همراه داشتن كارت شناسايي معتبر *(كارت ملي و يا شناسنامه عكس­دار)* *شخصاَ به نماينده سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور مستقر در باجه رفع نقص حوزه مربوطه براساس جدول شماره* *2* اين اطلاعيه پرينت كارت مراجعه نمايند.

ادامه متن : سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## mohsen..

من کد دانش اموزی پیش رو اشتباه وارد کردم 
مشکلی پیش میاد

----------


## Lovelife

تو سایت سنجش
اون قسمت تذکر های مهمش این رو نوشته:
2- درِ حوزههاي امتحاني صبحها رأس‌ ساعت‌ 7:00 (هفت) صبح و بعدازظهرها رأس ساعت 14:30 (دو و نيم بعدازظهر) بسته خواهد شد و شروع فرآيند برگزاري آزمون صبحها راس‌ ساعت‌ 7:30 (هفت و سي دقيقه) و بعداز ظهرها راس ساعت 15:00 (سه بعدازظهر) آغاز ميگردد. لذا از ورود داوطلبان پس از بسته شدن درِ حوزههاي امتحاني ممانعت بعمل خواهد آمد.
ساعت شرو هفت و نیم؟
درسته؟
یعنی دیگه هشت شرو نمیشه امسال بجاش هفت و نیم شروع میشه؟!

----------


## shaghayegh.yi

> تو سایت سنجش
> اون قسمت تذکر های مهمش این رو نوشته:
> 2- درِ حوزه��هاي امتحاني صبح�ها رأس‌ ساعت‌ 7:00 (هفت) صبح و بعدازظهرها رأس ساعت 14:30 (دو و نيم بعدازظهر) بسته خواهد شد و شروع فرآيند برگزاري آزمون صبح�ها راس‌ ساعت‌ 7:30 (هفت و سي دقيقه) و بعداز ظهرها راس ساعت 15:00 (سه بعدازظهر) آغاز مي�گردد. لذا از ورود داوطلبان پس از بسته شدن درِ حوزه�هاي امتحاني ممانعت بعمل خواهد آمد.
> ساعت شرو هفت و نیم؟
> درسته؟
> یعنی دیگه هشت شرو نمیشه امسال بجاش هفت و نیم شروع میشه؟!


فرایند ازمون 7 و نیم شروع میشه....میشینیم یه خورده قران میخونن...یه خورده حرف میزنن...بعد سوالا رو میذارن....ساعت 8 شروع میشه

----------

